

Asperger's != Asshole - danso
http://therealkatie.net/blog/2013/apr/2/aspergers-dne-asshole/

======
unimpressive
I have no problem saying that I was an asshole. That description would be
entirely accurate. Hell, I'm probably an asshole right now, I just don't see
it yet.

I didn't start getting better until it finally became vivid to me that what I
was doing wasn't alright.

------
jerrya
Phrasing!

~~~
danso
Erp. Not sure why the "!" didn't come through when I typed the title. My bad

~~~
jerrya
Yeah, I had a bone to pick with you over that lack of an exclamation mark,
then decided to read the article, then decided a small archerism might be
helpful.

